# what kind of fish is this



## Jared78 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone out there could identify this fish I caught? I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

It's a shad
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/gizzardshad/tabid/6638/Default.aspx

They work great as bait


----------



## Jared78 (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks I wish you all the best fishing!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

definately a shad


----------



## superduder (Apr 12, 2008)

Are those edible?
Just checking.
J.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

superduder said:


> Are those edible?
> Just checking.
> J.


I'd think so, hell you could eat dog poop if you wanted to...


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

The bigger ones are pretty good smoked.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

In parts of this country and other countries, shad are common table fare. I wouldn't try it, though!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont think I'd eat it. Gizzard Shad are sticky, nasty, and stanky.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Gizzard shad. Good bait!
They stink!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Very good bait for catfish! You can eat them. They are very oily almost like a sardine.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> I'd think so, hell you could eat dog poop if you wanted to...


haha... couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> I'd think so, hell you could eat dog poop if you wanted to...


awesome post. that brought the LOL's and ROFL's for like ten minutes...


----------

